# Multimin 90



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I got my multimin 90 from vetserv today, and have already put it to work. Everything I read online was that the goat dose is 1mL per 100lbs. So today all my goats got weighed, and each got a dose according to their weight.

One thing I haven't been able to find is how long should it take to see a difference in their coats? Days? Weeks? Months? The black goats are still rusty after an oral copper bolus, last given a month ago. They are more black than they were before, but still, my aim is solid black. How often can (or should) it be given? I read anywhere from twice a year, to every two months. The black goats are sort of my herd barometer. Given the insanely high levels of iron in the water (no wonder iron mining is a huge industry around here!), I can safely assume that all my goats aren't absorbing enough copper. 

That stuff certainly stings. They got over it quickly, except for one especially dramatic doe. Making them walk it off right afterwards helps a lot, plus a handful of grain.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was going to try that stuff but Im a chicken. I went with bose and will stick to my copper bolus for now. I for sure want to know your input on this stuff down the road. 
As for how often, I wouldnt do it that often at first. everything in that can od them. I would go with the longest time you have read to start off with. If it says once a year I would atleast wait a few months and if your really sure they need another try again. But again Im a chicken. I was told with bose to give 1cc per 40 lbs, but when it came time to do my first doe I went with only 1 cc. I figured I could always go back and give her another. So maybe someone more brave has better advise lol


----------

